

It's 2011... how wide should my websites be? - metaprinter

I build mostly blogs and news sites mostly on wordpress cms.  nytimes is 970px, economist is 991px huffpo is 971px ...
======
ministar
You should check out Responsive layout. Nowadays with both desktop and mobile
devices consuming websites, there's a need to code for different environments
and display resolutions. Read more there: <http://maki.bo.lt/responsive-
layout>

------
marssaxman
If you are designing for a fixed width, you're doing it wrong. Make your
design scale to the browser window.

~~~
metaprinter
Um... I'm on a 27 inch monitor so I disagree with your suggestion.

Mobile devices are handled using the viewport meta tag.

------
billpg
Same width as the user's browser window.

~~~
mooism2
...with the caveat that sometimes that's too wide: use max-width in your css.

